# Jack update



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 26, 2007)

Just talked to Bruce B.  The guys are out spending thier allowences.  The "Party on the Hill" last night offered free, all you can drink Jack Daniels.  

Bruce asured me that the rumer about Wittdog getting blitzed and kissing Uncle Bubba is false.  Well, at least 1/2 of the rumer is false.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 26, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Just talked to Bruce B.  The guys are out spending thier allowences.  The "Party on the Hill" last night offered free, all you can drink Jack Daniels.
> 
> Bruce asured me that the rumer about Wittdog getting blitzed and kissing Uncle Bubba is false.  *Well, at least 1/2 of the rumer is false*.



So Witt was NOT drunk?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 26, 2007)

[smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]  [smilie=a_upsidedown.gif]  [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Canadian hug huh?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=11593


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 26, 2007)

What, no pictures yet?

Really wanted to see Whitt giving out kisses.


----------



## john pen (Oct 26, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Just talked to Bruce B.  The guys are out spending thier allowences.  The "Party on the Hill" last night offered free, all you can drink Jack Daniels.
> 
> Bruce asured me that the rumer about Wittdog getting blitzed and kissing Uncle Bubba is false.  Well, at least 1/2 of the rumer is false.



Well, I know the rumor about Witt getting blittzed is probably true..but are we sure the other half isn't also true ??? I mean, I can see it happening...


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 26, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3gv5o04l]Just talked to Bruce B.  The guys are out spending thier allowences.  The "Party on the Hill" last night offered free, all you can drink Jack Daniels.
> 
> Bruce asured me that the rumer about Wittdog getting blitzed and kissing Uncle Bubba is false.  Well, at least 1/2 of the rumer is false.



Well, I know the rumor about Witt getting blittzed is probably true..but are we sure the other half isn't also true ??? I mean, I can see it happening...[/quote:3gv5o04l]
Seeing that......how will you sleep tonight??


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2007)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> What, no pictures yet?
> 
> Really wanted to see Whitt giving out kisses.


Witt don't kiss or hug and only smiles at the Jack...


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I heard that when the Jack officials saw the North Coast team, they said "no tents on your site, period". They wanted them 'in sight' at all times.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> I heard that when the Jack officials saw the North Coast team, they said "no tents on your site, period". They wanted them 'in sight' at all times.


This coming from the guy comenting on all the men wearing chaps... :twisted:


----------

